

Should i blog about web2py? - targusman

It&#x27;s my favorite web framework besides rails especially since I can use it with mongodb or google app engine but I&#x27;m not sure if ppl would read it. I have a lot to say but worry<p>since its everyone
======
sdsk8
if you blog about it, let me know, i'll love reading about it!

------
zzzzz_
Just go ahead and do it - getting 3-4 odd replies on here telling you what to
do isn't a convincing argument for/against doing it.

For what it's worth; you'll probably get more traction/responses on a web2py
community than on here.

------
rekenerd
Go for it. I love to read it, learn from it.

------
yossilac
I'd be happy to read :)

------
targusman
Who doesn't like on HN especially the people downvote me so much.

------
elfgoh
JUST DO IT!

